# Sprostność



## arturolczykowski

I am translating a book written in Old Polish and need some help. How would you translate "sprostność" into  English? Here is a passage from the book:



> Bo tak pisze: "Co było od początku, cośmy słyszeli, cośmy widzieli oczema naszema, cośmy oglądali i ręce nasze omacały o Mowie żywota" etc.Uważcie to bracia, dobrze. Powieda, że z początku widzieli, oglądali i omacali onę Mowę żywota. Co jeśli "początek" on czas przed stworzeniem znaczy, aza i tu nie potworne sprostności za tym pójdą?
> 
> Since he writes: "That which was from the beginning, which we have heard, which we have seen with our eyes, which we have looked upon, and our hands have handled, of the Speech of life" etc. Please, pay  attention, brothers. He says that in the beginning they saw, looked upon and handled this Speech of life. What if "the beginning" means that time before the creation? Wouldn't awful indecencies follow that?


I used "indecency" but I am not sure.... I was considering using "filthiness" but still I am not convinced.....


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> I am translating a book written in Old Polish and need some help. How would you translate "sprostność" into English? Here is a passage from the book:
> 
> I used "indecency" but I am not sure.... I was considering using "filthiness" but still I am not convinced.....


 
Ja bym użył słowa *lewdness*. Skąd jednak pochodzi ten tekst? Z Biblii? Jeżeli tak to najlepiej jednak znaleźć już gotowy przekład oryginalnego tekstu na angielski. Na pewno będzie lepsze.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Sprostność w staropolskim ma szersze znaczenie niż wspołczesna sprośność. W tym kontekście chodzi bardziej o potworne, obrzydliwe wnioski z przyjęcia jakiejś tezy, a większość tłumaczeń na angielski koncentruje się na jego znaczeniu w odniesieniu do obsceniczności....


Słowo to pada w Biblii, ale w innym kontekście więc mi to nie pomoże za bardzo....



Może abomination?


----------



## Thomas1

filth?

Is 'in' used wiht 'the beginning' to translate 'z początku'?


----------



## arturolczykowski

You mean that "od początku" and "z początku" are synonyms and should be translated the same way as "from the beginning" ? Did I get you right? I'd agree with you. I found another mistake "Uważcie to bracia, dobrze" should be translated as "Think carefuly about it brothers" or something like that...

I think I'll stick to abomination, I found out that the Bible uses it quite a few times...


----------



## Rusak963

I would use the word 'foul' because to me "sprostność" is similar in meaning to 'heresy' here. 
"Co jeśli "początek" on czas przed stworzeniem znaczy, aza i tu nie potworne sprostności za tym pójdą?"

I think the speaker is talking about defying the theory of creation and therefore "sprostność" should be associated with 'heresy' or something akin to it.


----------



## Thomas1

arturolczykowski said:


> You mean that "od początku" and "z początku" are synonyms and should be translated the same way as "from the beginning" ? Did I get you right? I'd agree with you. I found another mistake "Uważcie to bracia, dobrze" should be translated as "Think carefuly about it brothers" or something like that...
> 
> I think I'll stick to abomination, I found out that the Bible uses it quite a few times...


I understand 'z początku' as a synonym to 'na początku', which to me are different from 'od początku'. A possible translation may be: at the beginning or at first.

To tell the truth, I am not clear about the meaning of the sentence:
Bo tak pisze: "Co było od początku, cośmy słyszeli, cośmy widzieli  oczema naszema, cośmy oglądali i ręce nasze omacały o Mowie żywota"  etc.Uważcie to bracia, dobrze. Powieda, że z początku widzieli, oglądali  i omacali onę Mowę żywota. Co jeśli "początek" on czas przed  stworzeniem znaczy, aza i tu nie potworne sprostności za tym pójdą?

What does 'tym' mean exactly?
Does 'Co jeśli "początek" on czas przed  stworzeniem znaczy,' mean:
a) he is 'the beginning' before the creation
b) he creates 'the beginning' before the creation
c) he uses the word 'początek' to mean 'czas przed stworzeniem' 
d) 'on' is a repetition of 'początek' and it means what you wrote in your translation
e) combination of all or some of the above
f) something else
?


----------



## arturolczykowski

> What does 'tym' mean exactly?
> Does 'Co jeśli "początek" on czas przed  stworzeniem znaczy,' mean:
> a) he is 'the beginning' before the creation
> b) he creates 'the beginning' before the creation
> c) he uses the word 'początek' to mean 'czas przed stworzeniem'
> d) 'on' is a repetition of 'początek' and it means what you wrote in  your translation
> e) combination of all or some of the above
> f) something else


"Tym" means "that line of reasoning". "Co jeśli 'początek' on czas przed stworzeniem znaczy"  you can rewrite as "Lecz jeśli "początek" oznacza czas przed stworzeniem". The author tries to find out what John the Evangelist meant by "beginning" in his saying "In the beginning was the Word". Most of his oponents claimed that he meant the time just before creation, but he claims that he meant the beginning of the Gospel. The Word was according to him a name given to Jesus because of his teaching and preaching activities...


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> "Co jeśli 'początek' on czas przed stworzeniem znaczy"


 
Co jeśli *'początek' on* czas przed stworzeniem znaczy" you can rewrite as "Co jeśli 'początek' on, czas przed stworzeniem znaczy" = "Co jeśli *ten 'początek*' , czas przed stworzeniem znaczy"


----------

